# BOOTS Help



## reirei702 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm looking for boots to wear this fall, and unfortunately I'm looking for WHITE ones.  (yeah... white...)

I found this one, it's really not me, but I do think they look cute... I just don't know where I'd wear them... maybe to a grocery store... hahahaha

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2899932/...bo=2376183&P=8

So anywho, I want something that looks like this but in white.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2896343/...bo=2376183&P=7

Sorry, I don't mean to be difficult... I just want some white ones


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 17, 2006)

Well if you have a Steve Madden store near you, there's these ones! http://www.stevemadden.com/item_image.asp?id=11084#


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reirei702* 
_I'm looking for boots to wear this fall, and unfortunately I'm looking for WHITE ones.  (yeah... white...)

I found this one, it's really not me, but I do think they look cute... I just don't know where I'd wear them... maybe to a grocery store... hahahaha

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2899932/...bo=2376183&P=8

So anywho, I want something that looks like this but in white.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2896343/...bo=2376183&P=7

Sorry, I don't mean to be difficult... I just want some white ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the juicy ones are cute! id wear em anywhere


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.zappos.com/n/es/color/25/...00/page/1.html

http://www.zappos.com/n/es/color/25/...00/page/1.html

They are bound to have something you like =)  Well, I hope if not check back in like a week they tend to update and change items a lot... I found boots I loved during the summer and I was like "I'll wait to order them in August or September" and I haven't seen them again since =(


----------



## stacey (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...var=d&ckey=US&

http://www.aldoshoes.com/eng/storeSe...&var=d&ckey=US


----------

